# Arena Size



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

What is the minimum arena size you guys would use for English/Western riding. Western riding would be only the western pleasure/horsemanship and not barrels and poles but might include some reining. This would be an at home arena for show preparation, horse training, and some group riding of not more than 6 horses but typically a max of 2. If all six were present, it would mostly be for walking and trotting and not for any show preparation. Currently, we have one of 75 X 150' planned out, but I wanted to make sure that was long enough. Thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

hzlanep said:


> What is the minimum arena size you guys would use for English/Western riding. Western riding would be only the western pleasure/horsemanship and not barrels and poles but might include some reining. This would be an at home arena for show preparation, horse training, and some group riding of not more than 6 horses but typically a max of 2. If all six were present, it would mostly be for walking and trotting and not for any show preparation. Currently, we have one of 75 X 150' planned out, but I wanted to make sure that was long enough. Thanks!


My arena is 90x150 and it is ok for two horses if both are careful to be considerate, but three horses means mostly walking with some trotting. It is a good size for one horse! 


For six horses would want one 200x300, easier to just ride in the pasture with that many horses.

Standard Dressage arena is 66x198 and intended to work only one horse at a time.


----------



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

What is the typical size of an event show ring for events such as western pleasure or hunter under saddle?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

hzlanep said:


> What is the typical size of an event show ring for events such as western pleasure or hunter under saddle?



These are minimum sizes, but most places I have ridden will have the 150x250 to fit most events in. (we don't have too much roping here and no wrestling, but lots of barrel racing and other timed events. 

My favorite place to ride had a 200x400 and they could divide it and run two classes at the same time. Been many, many years since I have been there though, so may not still have that big. Was at a barn with 100 stalls so needed a lot of room for boarders to ride. 

CALF ROPING – 100 feet x 300 feet
TEAM ROPING – 150 feet x 300 feet
STEER WRESTLING – 100 feet x 300 feet
BARREL RACING – 150 feet x 200 feet
WESTERN PLEASURE – 100 feet x 200 feet


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My arena is 135 x 220. Somedays I wish it was bigger. Its plenty big for 2 or 3 riders but I think its be a pain if there were more people. I rope in mine but when we add roping boxes and a chute for team roping we will probably extend it. For going down the fence on a cow I feel it's a bit short too. Of course you're not doing all of that. But I've never heard anyone say"I wish my arena was smaller".

After riding in a small (maybe half the size of my outdoor arena)indoor last winter, do not go too small. I noticed my horses became sticky and wanting to fall into their circles. I had to do some extra training to keep them right.


----------



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

If I have to sacrifice a bit on one, do you think it should be in width or length? I think I can add length easily enough, but to get the width over 80', I would have to excavate into a mountainside and chop down some pines.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess that'd depend on how much work you want to do to make it bigger. My round pen is 85', it's big enough for a large horse to lope a circle in it however I don't ride in it very long. 
But if you make it long enough so you lope down the long side to get your horses stood up, it'll work. The indoor I ride in, it's barely long enough to get the shoulders up and straight before you make the corner on the short side again. I did more rectangles than circles to keep them right in that small of a space.

I'm sure plenty of people do fine in a small arena. I'll admit I'm a bit spoiled with a big one. If I had the equipment, time and money I'd excavate. If not, I think you'll get by fine with added length. If you do excavate, watch your slope and account for drainage off the hill side when it rains or thaws.


----------

